# Where's spring?



## li'l frog (Mar 29, 2013)

It's warm out here today, but it is supposed to get colder tomorrow, and snow on Monday. I'm so tired of cold! If you are, too, there's a place where you can get instant relief -- next weekend! The Illinois Orchid Society show & sale will host Orchid Inn, Fox Valley Orchids, Natt's Orchids, Michael Orchid Nursery, Porter's Orchids, Orchid Trading Company, Anything Orchids, and Orchids by Hausermann. Rosie will let me know if I forgot any of the orchid vendors! If you have plants that need repotting, IOS can do that for you, too, for a small fee. If you are a camera nut, come at 9 Sunday morning, for an hour of photography -- bring your tripod. Chicago Botanic Garden charges a parking fee, but if you belong to any recognized botanic garden, or are an AOS member, you can get in with your membership card.

We'd love to see you there, and love to see you go home with some exciting new orchids. Sam and Tom and Bill and Prayool, and all the rest will have lots of Paphs and Phrags and others for you to take home. It's always a fun show.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 29, 2013)

...let's not forget B & H Orchids & Iowa Orchids, both have the latest, greatest phals, then there's Goin' To Pot and a new addition is Raising Rarities Cypripediums, :clap::clap::clap: it's about time we got a cyp/native orchid vendor! Suphratta's Clay Flowers is back, she does an awesome job on things you can't kill! Veronica Sax Studio will have orchid art/photography. Another newbie I'm looking forward to is Esclusso Candles. When they inquired about space available, I checked out their website, they have lovely botanical candles, gingko, fernleaves, there was a spring flower as well & I do recall seeing them somewhere before. I called Bart & was thrilled to hear they have orchid ones, they're not on the website but they visited our show last year and they will do up candles to fit the venue! So although we're smaller than in previous years, we've got a great cast of characters! Come join us!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 29, 2013)

Bigger than our show. Wish I could attend! Sounds like lots of my favorite vendors will be there. One of these days I'll have to plan a special 'orchid show vacation'.


----------



## Clark (Mar 30, 2013)

I'd never make it back in time for Easter dinner.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 31, 2013)

Clark said:


> I'd never make it back in time for Easter dinner.


No problem - we're this weekend!
Any other excuses?


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 31, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Bigger than our show. Wish I could attend! Sounds like lots of my favorite vendors will be there. One of these days I'll have to plan a special 'orchid show vacation'.


For sure! Big changes for next year, as soon as I can let the cat out of the bag, I will!


----------

